# Gorky's New Haircut and Adventures in the Backyard



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

It's been a long time since I have posted something. Gorky is doing great and is huge at 60 lbs at 7 months. He is a real athlete and a pleasure to be around. He makes me laugh everyday with his antics. He sure likes books at the moment and that is a challenge, but I imagine that will pass. Gorky loves the snow and we are beginning to appreciate it again. :smow:

Here are some attachments and videos from youtube.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlQ_5uLXC-4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zK2rQRaaLrk


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He is adorable, and he sure seems to love his Daddy!!!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

What a handsome guy!

And HUGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow, what a big boy! I love his rich color!


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

He's beautiful!!! I watched the videos too and my pup, cozi, was enthralled by them. She just sat there and watched the entire youtube vid and cocked her head back and forth lol....its a hit!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Ah, Gorky's a reader?! Hehe, when our first dog was a pup all my books would have chew marks on the corners, it was very annoying.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow what a huge handsome boy!!  And I thought Desmond was big!! hahah

He has sooo much fur in those videos! The haircut looks good too! It's such a pretty, rich brown. He looks like a sweetheart, always staying near you and checking up on you in the vids.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Ah yes, the readers. I had a foster once that left me with a $75 library bill!

He's very handsome!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Gorky is a beautiful Spoo!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

thestars said:


> Gorky is a beautiful Spoo!


I agree. And a big one too

She was low key this day huh? Always when you get the camera out. lol


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for all your kind words. Gorky's new haircut is great and my husband and I are enjoying the easy combout with the shorter hair. I can already see some of his adult hair coming in around his neck. Happy Holidays to all of you. I have learned an awful lot reading this forum:cheers:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Well! There he is!! He looks so much like Ivy (or vice-versa) LOL It's nice to see an update on Gorky. Thanks for posting the pics and videos. I love his rich brown color. I hope he doesn't fade much._


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

I hope he doesn't either. He was sunbleached before the haircut and is a much darker color now. I must look at some photos of Ivy again. How many lbs is she at the moment? I understand the mother was 70lbs and the father was 80 lbs.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_WOW! We never asked the weight of the parents but we did meet and spend some time with them. We have pics too. We wouldn't have put them at that weight! But maybe it was deceiving. I know that they were overweight and perhaps that explains what they weighed in at. 

They are a larger boned dog but our two from them are still not heavy nor do we expect them to be. Ivy is 43 lbs. at 7-months. We are sure she will not see 70 lbs. Taffy was 45 lbs. at 7-months and isn't growing anymore at this time. So we are sure she will not see that size either. She is 10-months old now._


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Do you have pictures of Ivy's and Gorky's parents. Gorky is not heavy at all. The vet says he is just the right weight.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

He looks great


----------

